# Food Safety News - 04/16/2021 .....From The Editor: End of a safe food program that made a difference



## daveomak.fs (Apr 16, 2021)

*Letter From The Editor: End of a safe food program that made a difference*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 16, 2021 12:05 am Opinion The Farmers to Families Food Box program is dead, killed by Secretary of Agriculture Tom Vilsack. When it runs out of money later this month, it will have spent $5.5 billion in one year on a unique COVID relief program. In the trillions upon trillions spent on COVID relief, that $5.5 billion is not... Continue Reading


*FAO: Organic label is not a guarantee of food safety*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 16, 2021 12:03 am The term organic is not a guarantee of food safety, according to the Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO). Organic is a way to grow food following specific rules and guidelines, according to a document published by the FAO Regional Office for Asia and the Pacific. Organic certification refers to a product made... Continue Reading


*Audit finds gaps in health agency’s food safety role*
By News Desk on Apr 16, 2021 12:01 am A report on how the department of health in an Australian state handles food safety has found several shortcomings. Findings from the Western Australian Auditor General included overdue inspections and lack of timely follow up, poor recordkeeping, inefficient reporting practices, and a lack of up-to-date guidance material at the health agency. These weaknesses reduced the... Continue Reading


*Olymel recalls ready-to-eat ham for possible Salmonella contamination*
By News Desk on Apr 15, 2021 09:37 pm Olymel S.E.C./L.P., a Quebec, Canada, establishment, is recalling 6,804 pounds of ready-to-eat (RTE) ham products that may be contaminated with Salmonella Enteritidis, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The ham items were packaged on November 5, 2020. The following products are subject to recall: 12-lb. plastic film vacuum... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: Pathogen information at your fingertips on our ‘bug’ sites*
By Bill Marler on Apr 15, 2021 04:27 pm Opinion In 1998, Marler Clark was formed by the unlikely pairing of Bill Marler, who represented the victims in the 1993 Jack-in-the-Box E. coli Outbreak, and Bruce Clark, who defended the company. Since then, Marler Clark has been involved in nearly every food poisoning lawsuit in the nation and around the world. In addition to... Continue Reading


----------

